# timeshare in sicily



## travelbrite (Jul 24, 2015)

how are the timeshares in Sicily  i am looking into residence marsa sicla in ragusa. is the location good meaning close to beach easy to book tours etc. it also says there is a meal plan that needs to be purchased, not familiar with that.  any reviews of this particular timeshare?


----------



## travelbrite (Jul 24, 2015)

never mind upon further research it is limited exchange and not going to work for my family. i think i will leave sicily as a regular vacation for hubby and me not as a timeshare vacation.


----------

